# unindentured/open shops?



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

I am currently signed up as a summer helper with my local IBEW. I have somewhat of a construction background and I do have experience running cable for a networking company i.e. using the tools to pull the wire through conduit, walls, etc. I am actually doing a career change (hopefully) and read some blogs on this site. I have seen references to getting started and trying to get work "unindentured" and at "open shops" can someone explain these things to me? and maybe point me in the right direction. Any or all information is much appreciated. I am eager to get the sparks flying so to speak! :thumbsup:


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are working as a summer helper you are arlready working unindentured. You should go to the JATC office see if they have enough work to keep you on for a year rather then just the summer. Also find out when interviews for next year begin or inquire about possibly joining this years class should someone drop out. If possible, have your JW, foreman etc write a letter of recommendation for you.

As far as open shops which are non union, you may have to check with your unemployment office. Let them know you are looking to get into a skilled trade. Local trade schools usually have some association with non union shops, you can visit one of those and inquire about the those options. Going the trade school route may complete your classroom requirements faster.

Unless non union just suits you better, you are probably better off where you are.

Good luck, You won't find a better group of people to on a whole to work with.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If the mechanics on the job had any heart they would have been schooling you on what to do to make this happen.

Union hit the hall ASAP.

Open shop hit the yellow pages and streets.


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

O.K. sounds like I am getting to learn a little thanx to you guys. I am not working yet, I am signed up for summer helper program. I will call JATC tommorrow and see what direction they give me. I am on the Summer helper list, I need to be called out by name just to start working. I am currently enrolled in JATC math course and am aiming to take apprenticeship exam when that is done. In the mean time, I am hoping to get my feet wet by being a helper, only problem is, unless you know a contractor chances are nobody will call you out by name. By the way, Union is the route I am going it seems to be a better choice for me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

N2wires said:


> Union is the route I am going it seems to be a better choice for me.


Union would be the preferend route I would suggest, unless you starve to death in a system that has no respect for young men needing a job.


----------

